# Gas engine?



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

With an antique tractor which has a gasoline engine, I assume I should run a lead additive in the fuel? There was no "unleaded" gas in those days.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You can run unleaded just fine though the valves might ping under load. If they do, then you'd want to add the additive, but it won't be a problem.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

And if it is old enough, there wasn't any lead in gas before ethyl grade gas was offered and that goes back to at least the war yrs.


----------

